# STI Ranger II



## Yaderp (Apr 12, 2009)

Today is the first time I have ever encountered an STI brand pistol. Any opinions on the quality of these firearms?

Yaderp.


----------



## Red-5 (Jan 15, 2009)

STI is a very nice gun. I personally like the Trojan, mainly because it is a 5" barrel. A shooting buddy at the range just got his Lawman, and I had a chance to shoot it, was very impressed.

You won't hear much bad about STI.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

STI is very high quality. I'd love to own one! They have a new model called the GP6 that looks like an awesome CCW piece. Mmmm... STI....


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

STI Makes a quality weapon, It's hared to go wrong with one.


----------



## Yaderp (Apr 12, 2009)

Thank you all.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

DevilsJohnson said:


> STI Makes a quality weapon, It's hared to go wrong with one.


Stay away from the Spartan which is not truly a STI model.


----------



## GLI45 (Feb 24, 2009)

I have 4 STI pistols with a fifth on order. Mine run like thorughbreds. Hand fitted, excellent triggers, smoother than tanning oil on a bikini model, and oh so accurate. They cost more than most popular production guns from more widely known manufacturers, but I haven't regretted spending the extra money. STI is a very well respected brand among competition shooters, but aren't as well known among recreational shooters. While everyone has their favorites, I think you would be very pleased with an STI pistol.


----------



## 39plyguy (Apr 26, 2009)

If Kimber was a 5 on a scale 1-10 , How would you rate the STI.Thinking about getting one.


----------

